# مجتمعنا الذكورى الرجعى ..."العنوسة" بين الرجل و المرأة



## Critic (17 مارس 2011)

*اذا نشأ الانسان فى مجتمع ما يقدس الذكورية السيادية و الرجعية الفكرية و يحارب المساواة فأصعب شيئ عليه هو إكتشاف لاإنسانية منهجه....*​ 
*اعرافنا و تقاليدنا البدوية انتجت مجتمع مصاب بأزدواجية واضحة فى تلك القضايا*​ 
*حيث يعجز الرجل عن الشعور بالمعاناه و القهر التى يسببها لها بأفعاله وتحكماته بل و لا يرضى لنفسه ما يرضاه لها من قيود و مسميات بلا فائدة حقيقية*​ 
*و الغريب فى الامر انهم يستنسخون نفس التعبيرات و العادات المتوارثة دون ان يتوقفوا و يسألوا انفسهم هل هذا هو المنهج السوى الصحيح الراقى ام هو تحقيق لفروضات و رغبات المجتمع *​ 
*و المأساه, إنه مع الوقت حدث خلل فى نظرة المرأة لنفسها و ترسخت فى عقلية و نفسية المرأة ان هذا هو الصحيح*
*حتى باتت المرأة عدوة نفسها , فتدافع ضد منصفيها عن قهرهم لها لتسير كالعبيد, وفقا لما فرضوه عليها !*​ 
*مثال واقعى :*​ 
*ينظر المجتمع _طبقا للمورث الاجتماعى_ للفتاه اذا ما بدأت تدخل فى العقد الثالث من العمر دون زواج على ان صلاحيتها اوشكت على الانتهاء !*
*و يبدأ فى اطلاق المسميات البدوية الجاهلية و الاسلامية مثل "بارت" و " عنست" و تبعاته من تصرفات الاهل و نظرات المجتمع مما يسبب خلل فى نظرة الفتاه لنفسها و خلل فى المتقدم لها...فتوافق على الزواج فى اى حال من اى شخص لمجرد التخلص من ضغط اهلها و نظرة المجتمع و تصنيفه لها...*​ 
*بينما الرجل فى نفس العمر و اكبر اذا لم يتزوج يطلق على نفسه ""حر"" و يقول انا اتمتع ب "الحرية" و فى الحقيقة فانه طبقا لمسمياته هو "عانس" ايضا لكن كرامته تمنعه من حمل نفس اللقب فيطلق "أعذب"*​ 
*بئس الفصام !*​ 
*هل فكر احدكم ما معنى "بارت" و من اين اتى ؟*
*فى الحقيقة هو تعبير مهين جدا ولا يليق ب "إنسان" و مصدره موروث اسلامى*​ 
*بارت اى من الارض البور*
*اى الارض الغير صالحة للزراعة*
*هل اكمل الشرح ؟!!*
*و مصدرها فى العرف الاسلامى من اية "نسائكم حرث لكم"*
*اصبح تشبيه المرأة بالارض و الرجل بالفلاح*
*و طبعا الفلاح لا يسأل الارض و لا يهتم بمشاعرها اذا ما رغب فى زرعها*
*هل اكمل الشرح ايضا ؟!*
*امور مهينة و مخجلة و عديمة الانسانية اليس كذلك ؟!*​ 
*قس على هذا معظم التعاملات *
*و فى النهاية فى هذا المجتمع دائما المرأة من تدفع الثمن على مدار حياتها*
*كبنت او كأم من اهلها و من زوجها و نحتاج لصفحات للتحدث عن تبعات التخلف من قهر و عنصرية و طبقية و زواج فاشل و تورث ابنائها هذا التخلف الى اخره من المهازل !*​ 
*و نحن مازلنا نتوارث تلك الاعراف المقيتة رغم كل التوعيات !*
*الامل موجود فينا*
*علينا ان نواجه انفسنا و نتخلص من ازدواجيتنا و لا نساير المجتمع و لا نورث التخلف لابنائنا*
*و الا سنظل فى هذا التخلف الى الابد*​


----------



## besm alslib (17 مارس 2011)

*من اروع واهم المواضيع اللي قراتها لليوم*

*وخصوصا اني شفت الحالتين بالفعل بعيني عندي عمي وبنت عمتي*

*عمي عدا الاربعين وبنت عمتي قربت عالاربعين والتنين مش متزوجين عمي لهلا بيدورولو على عروس وطبعا متل ما قلت هو بيعتبر نفسه حر وان لسا قدامه انه يتزوج ويعيش حياته*

*انما بنت عمتي من لما بقى عمرها 20 سنه ونفسيتها اتحطمت بجد وخصوصا لما اخواتها الاصغر منها اتزوجو قبلها ومش هينفع اوصف مشاعرها  اعتقد اي حد فيه يتخيل*

*بقت بتتعامل وكان عمرها بالستين مع انها لسا صبيه لكن للاسف المجتمع الشرقي عموما قضى على كل شي جميل في المراه حتى على انسانيتها*

*وفعلا متل ما قلت المراه وهي عزبه بتضل تحت سيطرة الاهل ولما تتزوج الرجل وحتى لو اترملت بيكونو الاولاد والمجتمع *

*المراه بمجتمعنا الشرقي تعتبر كائن مملوك للاخرين مش انسان حر*


*يا ريت بجد يتم مواجهة النفس والكل يحط في باله ان دي مش عادات المسيحيين ولا تقاليدهم *

*و ان كان علينا التعايش مع المجتمع الاسلامي فالاكيد ان مش لازم نهائيا نكتسب عاداتهم واعتقاداتهم المتخلفه العنصريه ونحولها لمبائدنا المسيحيه*


*شكرا اخي العزيز على موضوعك اللي بجد اجا عالجرح*​


----------



## Critic (17 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *عمي عدا الاربعين وبنت عمتي قربت عالاربعين والتنين مش متزوجين عمي لهلا بيدورولو على عروس وطبعا متل ما قلت هو بيعتبر نفسه حر وان لسا قدامه انه يتزوج ويعيش حياته*​
> *انما بنت عمتي من لما بقى عمرها 20 سنه ونفسيتها اتحطمت بجد وخصوصا لما اخواتها الاصغر منها اتزوجو قبلها ومش هينفع اوصف مشاعرها اعتقد اي حد فيه يتخيل*​


 
20 سنة !!!!!!!!!!
لا كدة كتير حرام ده القطر فاتها !
و عجبى !

المأساه المتكررة بفعل الموروث الاجتماعى
ربنا يرحمنا بجد و يخرجنا من هذا الجهل

شكرا اختى بسم الصليب على مرورك الجميل المسيح يباركك انتى و اسرتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مارس 2011)

موضوع هام


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2011)

*انا ليا عودة فى الموضوع ده ياكريتك
وهقول كلام يعنى انت عارفنى لانى بصراحة لسانى يعجز عن 
التعبير 
*


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

*للاسف كريتيك المجتمع يتمتع بثقافة رجعية بحتة و يا ريت لو حد يعلمه و يطورة 
غير انه بيدي حصانة للرجل من اي حاجة ممكن تيجي عليه من نقد من عنوسة من عنف و لا يعطي الحق للمراه في الكلام او التعبير او التفكير حتي او ابداء رائيها و كل ما يقال انت مش عارفه مصلحتك فين علي اساس انها "نوغة"ههههههههه
ارجو ان لو حد فاضي يدي دروس للمجتمع الفاشل ده*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه كريتك انت عامل الموضوع ده علشانى صح ؟
انت عارف انى عندى 14 سنة ونص وعنست صح ؟
او بورت ؟ ههههههههههه

مصطلحات والفاظ غبية وغير ادمية وعدت التخلف الفكرى بمليون سنة ضوئية 

مصطلحات من العصر الخشبى (ده قبل العصر الحجرى بشوية )

الفاظ لاتقال على البشر ولا حتى الحيوانات انما تقال على البضائع والسلع والجماد 
ده طبعا ناتج من نظرة المجتمع الغير ادمى للمرأة على انها فقط مخلوقة للزواج 
وانها ليس لها اى فائدة فى الحياة غير الزواج 
واذا لم تتزوج فهى مجرمة وهى كده مش حققت الهدف الاسمى من وجودها على الارض 

طيب 
واحدة مش اتجوزت ,ماشى ,هى ذنبها ايه ؟
يعنى مجتمع بجد مضروب بالعبط يمنع البنت انها تحب او تعبر عن مشاعرها او رغبتها فى الجواز من شخص  معين وفى نفس الوقت يلومها ويحاسبها ويديها القاب تليق بالحيوانات لو متجوزتش 
طيب هى اساسا مش فى ايديها الموضوع يبقى بتلوموها هى ليه ؟
خلاص سيبولها الحرية انها هى اللى تختار وهى اللى تطلب الجواز من الشخص اللى هى عايزاه وبعدها ابقوا لوموها 

وفيها لو متجوزتش ؟ نفسى افهم ؟ايه الكارثة الكونية اللى هتحصل يعنى ؟؟؟؟
لا ويدوا البنت سن معين لو متجوزتش فيه يبقى مدة صلاحيتها انتهت زيها زى اى بضاعة صلاحيتها بتنتهى ,قلة ادب 
قلة ادب لما يخلو انسان كامل الله خلقه على صورته مجرد بضاعة طول عمرها يفضلوا يحضروها للجواز وبس 

حتى اللى بيعملوا بناتهم تعليم عالى تفتكروا هما بيعملوا كده ايمانا منهم بتعليم البنت او بقدراتها العقلية ؟
كلا والف كلا ,هما بيعملوا كده علشان سعرها يعلى فى سوق الرقيق ,قصدى سوق الجواز ,كل ما كان معاها شهادة كبيرة كل ماسعرها زاد واهو كله بيع وشرا 

لا ويبصوا للبنت اللى مش اتجوزت بنظرة الشفقة والحسرة كانها مريضة بمرض جلدى مثلا 
ويقولوا عليها ديه معقدة او نفسيتها تعبانة علشان متجوزتش 
طيب ما انتوا اللى عقدتوها بكلامكو ومصطلحاتكو 
ما انتو لو تسكتوا وتغيرو نظرتكو شوية للمرأة وتعاملوها على انها انسان مش بضاعة مفيش حد هيجيله عقد 

ااااااااه ياراسى حد يرد عليا هتجننوننى its such a pain in the neck 
 بس كفاية كده انا مش قادرة اقول كل اللى جوايا 
هههههههه كده كفاية عليكو 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

*مور مهينة و مخجلة و عديمة الانسانية اليس كذلك ؟!
بل كذلك يا اخي
لما كنت مسلمة كنت بسمع الفاظ اكثر  وقع على نفسي من ده فمثلا كنت لما اقرا على امور في السلام ومبستوعبهاش  كشهادة المراة نصف شهادة الرجل وللمراة نصف حظ الذكر في الميراث و... كنت  اسال استاذتي في الاسلاميات او امي فكانو بيجوبوني وكان الامر عادي فيقلون  هو الامر كده من عند ربنا المراة عندها نصف حق الرجل. فده الطامة الكبرى  لما تصير المراة مقتنعة بنقصانها و -كما قلت بدافع- على لعتبروها كده
الاسلام هو لخرب كل شيء فلو لم يضهر لكنا بنعيش بسلام فكل ماهو قذر من  الاسلام الالفاظ السوقية.. زواج المتعة.. اعتبار المراة ناقصة.. وغيرو كثير من ارهاب وتشجيع على  القتل و..و..و..و..و 

ربنا يرحم :a82:
*


----------



## Critic (17 مارس 2011)

*


حبيب يسوع قال:



موضوع هام

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميرسى لمرورك الجميل حبيب يسوع*

*


bob قال:



للاسف كريتيك المجتمع يتمتع بثقافة رجعية بحتة و يا ريت لو حد يعلمه و يطورة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


bob قال:


> *غير انه بيدي حصانة للرجل من اي حاجة ممكن تيجي عليه من نقد من عنوسة من عنف و لا يعطي الحق للمراه في الكلام او التعبير او التفكير حتي او ابداء رائيها و كل ما يقال انت مش عارفه مصلحتك فين علي اساس انها "نوغة" :2:ههههههههه*
> *ارجو ان لو حد فاضي يدي دروس للمجتمع الفاشل ده*



*صدقت يا بوب*
*على اساس انها ناقصة عقل*
*انت لها يا وب اديهم دروس :smil16:*

*


أنجيلا قال:



مور مهينة و مخجلة و عديمة الانسانية اليس كذلك ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


أنجيلا قال:


> *بل كذلك يا اخي*
> *لما كنت مسلمة كنت بسمع الفاظ اكثر وقع على نفسي من ده فمثلا كنت لما اقرا على امور في السلام ومبستوعبهاش كشهادة المراة نصف شهادة الرجل وللمراة نصف حظ الذكر في الميراث و... كنت اسال استاذتي في الاسلاميات او امي فكانو بيجوبوني وكان الامر عادي فيقلون هو الامر كده من عند ربنا المراة عندها نصف حق الرجل. فده الطامة الكبرى لما تصير المراة مقتنعة بنقصانها و -كما قلت بدافع- على لعتبروها كده*
> *الاسلام هو لخرب كل شيء فلو لم يضهر لكنا بنعيش بسلام فكل ماهو قذر من الاسلام الالفاظ السوقية.. زواج المتعة.. اعتبار المراة ناقصة.. وغيرو كثير من ارهاب وتشجيع على القتل و..و..و..و..و*
> 
> *ربنا يرحم :a82:*



*انا اسف على مريتى به انجيلا*
*يبدو انك عانيتى كتير*
*لكن نشكر الرب انتى الان متحررة من هذا الفكر و ان كنتى تحت اعراف المجتمع*
*فلنصلى من اجل البقية كى ترى النور و لنصلى من اجل المجتمع*
*شكرا على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## Critic (17 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههه كريتك انت عامل الموضوع ده علشانى صح ؟*
> *انت عارف انى عندى 14 سنة ونص وعنست صح ؟*
> *او بورت ؟ ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*مش عارف اعلق اقولك ايه انتى كاتبة موضوع جوة الموضوع*
*طب مش كنا نتفق قبل ما انزل الموضوع و ننزله مع بعض*
*كملى كملى اعتبرى الموضوع موضوعك*
*و انا من موقعى عينتك رئيسة جمعية الدفاع عن حقوق القهورات 30:*


----------



## Basilius (17 مارس 2011)

مجتمع تشرب بالثقافه البدويه الهمجيه لدرجه التشبع الكامل
شىء مخزي و غير انساني هو كيفيه النظر للمراه و البنت بشكل عام في مجتمعنا 
نقطه جيده جدا يا كريتك في معنى كلمه ( بارت ) هو فعلا مُستنبط من الثقافه الاسلاميه ومن الايه القرانيه ( نساؤكم حرث لكم ) 
شىء غير ادمي و غير انساني بالمره
رجعيه! همجيه! تخلف !


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> مجتمع تشرب بالثقافه البدويه الهمجيه لدرجه التشبع الكامل
> شىء مخزي و غير انساني هو كيفيه النظر للمراه و البنت بشكل عام في مجتمعنا
> نقطه جيده جدا يا كريتك في معنى كلمه ( بارت ) هو فعلا مُستنبط من الثقافه الاسلاميه ومن الايه القرانيه ( نساؤكم حرث لكم )
> شىء غير ادمي و غير انساني بالمره
> رجعيه! همجيه! تخلف !


*اجل استاذ باسيليوس صدقت*
*و للاسف لا يوجد اى حل ظاهر على المدى القريب*
*متى تنتهى تلك المعاناه*
*شكرا لمرورك يا غالى*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *و انا من موقعى عينتك رئيسة جمعية الدفاع عن حقوق القهورات 30:*



*ههههههههههه وانا موافقة 
انا طول عمرى حاسة انى متقمصة روح قاسم امين ههههه
تؤمن بتناسخ الارواح؟ ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

*فعلا إحنا عم نعيش في مجتمع بدوي تشبع بهذه الأفكار و المصطلحات البدوية الرجعية 
بس للأسف مش رح نعرف كيفية الخروج من هذه القوقعة لأن المرأة نفسها و أخص بالذكر المرأة المسلمة (لأنها تشكل الأغلبية من النساء) راضية بأن تكون داخل هذه القوقعة !!!

مرسي يا كريتك 
موضوع متميز كالعادة ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

*روزيتا وباسيليوس وكريتك 
مفيش حل انا مش شايفه ان فيه حل الامور بتتعقد اكتر 
مفيش فايدة 
*


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه وانا موافقة *
> *انا طول عمرى حاسة انى متقمصة روح قاسم امين ههههه*
> *تؤمن بتناسخ الارواح؟ ههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههه*
*انتى امل بنات الجمعية :smil7:*




Rosetta قال:


> *فعلا إحنا عم نعيش في مجتمع بدوي تشبع بهذه الأفكار و المصطلحات البدوية الرجعية *​
> *بس للأسف مش رح نعرف كيفية الخروج من هذه القوقعة لأن المرأة نفسها و أخص بالذكر المرأة المسلمة (لأنها تشكل الأغلبية من النساء) راضية بأن تكون داخل هذه القوقعة !!!*
> 
> *مرسي يا كريتك *
> ...



*للاسف ايوة*
*لما بنحاول نخرجهم من هاد الاستعباد بيرفضوا و يهاجمونا !*
*واقع مأسوى*
*ميرسى مرورك روزيتا*
*الموضوع صار احلى بمرورك يا مُعلمة ld:*

*


Nancy2 قال:



روزيتا وباسيليوس وكريتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Nancy2 قال:


> *مفيش حل انا مش شايفه ان فيه حل الامور بتتعقد اكتر *
> *مفيش فايدة *



*سعد زغلول :w00t:*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع اوى كلامه صح
عارف كمان البنات بين بعضهم لما يلاقوا بنت تجوز قبل اختها او سنها كبر يقولوا يا عينى
ومع ان اوقات البنت بتكون مش زعلانة او مش حاطة ف بالها 
لانها ليسة محبتش او مش لاقية انسان كويس
بس تقول نظرة المجتمع بتخليها تحط ف دماغها انها عنست
ربنا يحفظنا بقى
ونفسى الناس تغير النظرة دى
حتى تيتة والناس دى
لما بنفكر بشغل اول كلمة يقولهالك 
انت هتتعب نفسك ما اخرك لبيتك ببقى هتشل
عايزين نعمل مظاهرة نفهم الناس دى الصح فين
*​


----------



## خواطر (18 مارس 2011)

وحده تحرق حالها يمكن تمشي الأوضاع 

هو صحيح مجتمعاتنا ذكورية وفيها ظلم للمرأة ، وأحيانا تزيد قسوتها ، فتتحمل الفتاة مسؤولية عدم زواجها ، ويتم قبرها في حالتها وبين حيطان النظرة المجتمعية القاصرة .

أما الرجل فلا مشكلة لديه وهو مرتاح نفسيا من المواجها لمثل ما يصيب المرأة .

بس كيف عرفت أن آية (ونساؤكم حرث لكم) هي تفسير هذا الشيء ؟ معقول ؟

موضوع جميل

‏


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع رائع اوى كلامه صح*​
> *عارف كمان البنات بين بعضهم لما يلاقوا بنت تجوز قبل اختها او سنها كبر يقولوا يا عينى*
> *ومع ان اوقات البنت بتكون مش زعلانة او مش حاطة ف بالها *
> *لانها ليسة محبتش او مش لاقية انسان كويس*
> ...


ما انتى شوفتى لما عمله مظاهرة عملولهم ايه
دول عالم همج يا بنتى مافيش امل فعلا

و للاسف اهالينا ماشيين بنفس الفكر  و من رابع المستحيلات تقنعهم انهم ماشيين غلط
المشكلة دى فعلا اعتقد ملهاش حل و لا حتى خلال 100 سنة

احنا لازم منربيش ابنائنا على الفكر المتخلف ده


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2011)

> وحده تحرق حالها يمكن تمشي الأوضاع
> 
> هو صحيح مجتمعاتنا ذكورية وفيها ظلم للمرأة ، وأحيانا تزيد قسوتها ، فتتحمل الفتاة مسؤولية عدم زواجها ، ويتم قبرها في حالتها وبين حيطان النظرة المجتمعية القاصرة .
> 
> أما الرجل فلا مشكلة لديه وهو مرتاح نفسيا من المواجها لمثل ما يصيب المرأة .


بالظبط يا اختاه
حالة مأسوية و لا حل



> بس كيف عرفت أن آية (ونساؤكم حرث لكم) هي تفسير هذا الشيء ؟ معقول ؟


اجل اختاه للاسف 
لان تلك الاية تشبه المراة بالارض التى يحرثها الرجل
للاسف تشبيه غير انسانى بالمرة
و معظم معاناه المراة من نفس المصدر
لا حل طالم ايمان امجتمع يشجع على هذه المعتقدات الطبقية !

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مارس 2011)

*وكأن يا فادي ربنا خلقنا وحط قانون اللي متتجوزش بدري تزفوها وتمشوا وراها بمايكرفون كبير تغيظوا فيها لحد ماتنتحر

اكبر دليل على ان المشكلة كبرت اوي وزادت عن حدها
ان نظرة البنت لنفسها اتغيرت وبأت نفس نظرة المجتمع المتخلف ليها
يعني المشكلة مشكلتين
من المجتمع
و بات عند البنت نفسها عقدة


والنبي يا فادي كان عندي سؤال هايف ف الموضوع دة ومحيرني 
لية بنقول على الولد اللي متجوزش : عاذب
وبنقول على البنت اللي متجوزتش : عانس

*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

*طيب مفيش حد هيلحقنى انا بقى قبل ما اعنس ؟او ابور ؟؟؟
او تنتهى صلاحيتى ؟ او يعدمونى زى حصان الحكومة ؟او يفرمنى اتوبيس ؟
او يجينى مرض جلدى معدى وابقى غير صالحة للاستخدام الادمى ؟
ها ,مين هيقوم بهذا العمل الانسانى ؟تعاطفك لوحده مش كفاية ههههههههه
يلا حد يتبرع وانا هبقى اكتب مواصفاتى بعدين 
هههههههههههههه

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب مفيش حد هيلحقنى انا بقى قبل ما اعنس ؟او ابور ؟؟؟
> او تنتهى صلاحيتى ؟ او يعدمونى زى حصان الحكومة ؟او يفرمنى اتوبيس ؟
> او يجينى مرض جلدى معدى وابقى غير صالحة للاستخدام الادمى ؟
> ها ,مين هيقوم بهذا العمل الانسانى ؟تعاطفك لوحده مش كفاية ههههههههه
> ...




اوعدك اني افكر ف الموضوع دة :99:


----------



## sony_33 (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب مفيش حد هيلحقنى انا بقى قبل ما اعنس ؟او ابور ؟؟؟
> او تنتهى صلاحيتى ؟ او يعدمونى زى حصان الحكومة ؟او يفرمنى اتوبيس ؟
> او يجينى مرض جلدى معدى وابقى غير صالحة للاستخدام الادمى ؟
> ها ,مين هيقوم بهذا العمل الانسانى ؟تعاطفك لوحده مش كفاية ههههههههه
> ...


*لولا انى مرتبط كنت فكرت علشان افكارك بصراحة عجبانى
:boxing::boxing::boxing:

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اوعدك اني افكر ف الموضوع دة :99:



*ههههههههههه لسه هتفكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
على ما تفكر اكون انا بورت ,بقولك عمل انسانى ,فيه حد يفكر قبل ما يعمل عمل انسانى ؟؟؟؟مش تلحقونى قبل ما اكون حاملة اللقب ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما تتصرفوا 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *لولا انى مرتبط كنت فكرت علشان افكارك بصراحة عجبانى
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> *​



*ههههههههه سونى طبعا ديه تريقة صريحة 
انت عارف مش ممكن اصدق الكلام ده منك يعنى 
ميرسى ياسيدى :act19:
*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب مفيش حد هيلحقنى انا بقى قبل ما اعنس ؟او ابور ؟؟؟
> او تنتهى صلاحيتى ؟ او يعدمونى زى حصان الحكومة ؟او يفرمنى اتوبيس ؟
> او يجينى مرض جلدى معدى وابقى غير صالحة للاستخدام الادمى ؟
> ها ,مين هيقوم بهذا العمل الانسانى ؟تعاطفك لوحده مش كفاية ههههههههه
> ...


*ايه ده يا نانسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من ورايا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انا مش قلت خلاص حكلم بابا هههههههههههه*


----------



## sparrow (19 مارس 2011)

الموضوع يا كريتيك معقد جداا 
وللاسف المشكله مبقتش في اجدادنا وابائنا وبس 
لا كمان المشكله في الشباب

يعني متلا في بنات تقول انا معايا شهادتي وبشتغل خلاص جه حد مناسب اوكي مجاش خلاص 
طبعا ناهيك عن المجتمع الخارجي ومضايقته نيجي عند الاسرة  الام متلا في امهات كتير 
فعلا معاملتهم بتبقي صعبه جداا للبنت دي يعني لسه بنت بتتكلم معايا بتقولي مامتها بتقولها انتي ملكيش لازمة ومتسويش حاجة وكلام صعب جداا حتي مش قادرة اكتبه 
بيبقي نفسك كدة تروح تولع في الام دي 

والناحيه التانيه الشباب 
للاسف في بنات متعلمه وبتشتغل ومع ذلك انها متخطبتش لحد دلوقتي دا سبب اكتئاب ليها
يعني  بنات كتير من ال عدوا  25 سنه تبص تلقيها علطول مخنوقه ومضايقه ومكتئبه
وتتكلم معاهم شمال تجيلك يمين ومهما تفهم فيهم  نو واي
مفيش فايدة كان الارتباط دا هو حل لكل المشاكل 
للاسف مش قادرين يفهموا ان الحياه مش كامله وان كل مرحله في عمرنا بيبقي ليها مميزاتها وعيوبها 
عارف  مشكله البنات دي من وجهه نظري انهم مش قادرين يشوفوا الزواج من مفهوم واقعي 
يعني شايفين الخطوبه علي انها فسح وخروج ودباديب ورد 
والزواج علي انه شموع ورومانسيه وراجل مدلعك ومهننك  ههههههه

لو يفكروا بقي بالعقل وان الزواج دا مسئوليه وان الموضوع مش سهل كدة 
اكيد كان فرق كتير 

ربنا  يفرح كل ولادة ويحفظهم 

موضوع مهم يا كريتيك


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> عارف  مشكله البنات دي من وجهه نظري انهم مش قادرين يشوفوا الزواج من مفهوم واقعي
> يعني شايفين الخطوبه علي انها فسح وخروج ودباديب ورد
> والزواج علي انه شموع ورومانسيه وراجل مدلعك ومهننك  ههههههه
> 
> ...



*سبارو انتى جبتى المفيد حبيبتى 
انا شخصيا بستعجب وبستغرب وببقى فى قمة الاندهاش لما اشوف البنات مسروعين على الزواج وبسأل نفسى ياربى هما مسروعين على ايه ؟بتكلم بجد بأمانة 
البنات ديه عايشة فى الاحلام؟ فاكرة ان الارتباط زى مابيجى فى افلام عبد الحليم حافظ ؟
مفيش اى واقعية او تفكير بمنطقية ؟؟؟؟فين العقلانية ؟
كل اللى اتربوا عليه انهم يفرحوا شوية فى الخطوبة ويبقوا هيتهبلوا بفستان الفرح الابيض وبيحلموا باليوم اللى هيلبسوه فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ها وبعدين بعد ما اتخطبوا ولبسوا الفستان ايه اللى حصل ؟
ايه الابداع يعنى اللى حصل ؟ ايه الشئ الذى يفوق العقل والوصف اللى كانوا هيموتوا من غيره وحصل ؟
الخطوبة والفستان والفرح والمعازيم والورد والهدايا وكل ده حاجات وقتية بتنتهى اما اللى بيفضل هو الدخول فى ارض الواقع ارض المعارك والاحتكاك بالحياة والمسئوليات الزوجية الرهيبة الصعبة التى لاتنتهى الا بموت الانسان 
نفسى اعرف هما مسروعين على ايه ؟
لو بطلوا الاحلام الوردية وكلام الافلام العربى بتاع عبد الحليم ولبنى عبد العزيز هيشوفوا الموضوع من منظور واقعى واؤكدلك ولا واحدة فيهم هتقول عايزة اتجوز 



*


----------



## Basilius (19 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب مفيش حد هيلحقنى انا بقى قبل ما اعنس ؟او ابور ؟؟؟
> او تنتهى صلاحيتى ؟ او يعدمونى زى حصان الحكومة ؟او يفرمنى اتوبيس ؟
> او يجينى مرض جلدى معدى وابقى غير صالحة للاستخدام الادمى ؟
> ها ,مين هيقوم بهذا العمل الانسانى ؟تعاطفك لوحده مش كفاية ههههههههه
> ...



:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## Critic (19 مارس 2011)

*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:



			وكأن يا فادي ربنا خلقنا وحط قانون اللي متتجوزش بدري تزفوها وتمشوا وراها بمايكرفون كبير تغيظوا فيها لحد ماتنتحر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هههههههههههه مشكلة انت يا كيرو :act23:*



> *اكبر دليل على ان المشكلة كبرت اوي وزادت عن حدها*
> *ان نظرة البنت لنفسها اتغيرت وبأت نفس نظرة المجتمع المتخلف ليها*
> *يعني المشكلة مشكلتين*
> *من المجتمع*
> *و بات عند البنت نفسها عقدة*



*ما هو ده الخلل النفسى اللى بيورثه المجتمع للبنات*
*لكن فيه منهم فلت و فيه منهم اتعالج و فيه منهم قلة قليلة نشات فى جو سوى دول بقا اللى اهلهم ناضجين فكريا و متحررين من الموروث الاسلامى و دول نادريييييييييين :giveup:*



> *والنبي يا فادي كان عندي سؤال هايف ف الموضوع دة ومحيرني *
> *لية بنقول على الولد اللي متجوزش : عاذب*
> *وبنقول على البنت اللي متجوزتش : عانس*



* انت بتقول اييييييه الرجال حر مش عانس*
*البنت هى اللى عانس بس :mus13:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2011)

*انا عانس اصلي...و اتعودت علي كدا خلاص...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2011)

*قال يعني المسيحيين العرب مش بيفكروا زي المسلمين العرب....طريقه تفكير الاغلبيه منهم ما تفرقش كتير علي فكره...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2011)

*



			يعني بنات كتير من ال عدوا 25 سنه تبص تلقيها علطول مخنوقه ومضايقه ومكتئبه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا في ال category دا ...نظره بابا و ماما زي الفل الحمد لله بس انا عايشه في مجتمع حيوانات اسمه المجتمع الشرقي المصري

مجتمع حيوانات

فعلا نظريه لامارك في البقاء للاقوي صح

و نظريه الاعراق و الاجناس النضيفه و التفاوت العرقي صح جدا

الاعراق الشرقيه في قعر السلم

و انا بما اني حيه في مجتمع من القرود و الكلاب فالنظره المعهوده لي منهم غير مريحه علي الاطلاق....

سلام*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه وانا موافقة
> انا طول عمرى حاسة انى متقمصة روح قاسم امين ههههه
> تؤمن بتناسخ الارواح؟ ههههههههههه
> *



*و انا روحت فين بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بس صدقيني يا بنتي مهما عملنا دا مجتمع منحط و لا بينفع فيه علام و لا توعيه ولا غيره

انا سني كبير شويه و ما اتجوزتش و بنت خالي اكبر....

شكل حد عامل لنا عمل...(علي راي المجتمع المتخلف الي احنا جايين منه)

و علي فكره ولا حد من القارئين او الكاتبين ممكن يغير شئ و لو حد عايز يغير كلنا نبدأ بنفسنا و نربي ولادنا صح

بس برضه هنربيهم صح

نسبتنا كام في الميه؟؟؟اتمني ان اموت قريبا جدا لكي تكون هناك نهايه لكل ما يشغلني

سلام
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *قال يعني المسيحيين العرب مش بيفكروا زي المسلمين العرب....طريقه تفكير الاغلبيه منهم ما تفرقش كتير علي فكره...​*



*تروث طبعا انتى عارفه انا معاكى على طول الخط ياقلبى 
فعلا المسيحين تشربوا الثقافة ديه خلاص بقت عامله زى اورام فى المخ مش ممكن تطلع بسهولة ابدا عايزة معجزة الهيه 
نصيحة منى ,عيشى مع نفسك ياتروث ملكيش دعوة باللى حواليكى طالما انتى واثقة انك مش غلط ومش بتعملى حاجة غلط 

فى مقولة بتقول لو ردد مليون شخص فكرة غبية هذا لن يجعلها ذكية 
مش علشان هما الاغلبية يبقى هما اللى صح ,لا هما اللى غلط واحنا اللى صح 
عيشى كأنك عايشة فى كوكب لوحدك ,عيشى فى عقلك انتى وتفكيرك انتى ,عيشى بدماغك وفكرك ,خليكى حرة فى عقلك 
يمكن تكونى مقيدة فى حياتك ,لكن فى عقلك خليكى حرة 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2011)

*و هل التحرر العقلي يجلب السعاده في بيئه مضاده

لا بالطبع

اسئليني عن كم الاكتئاب الي انا عايشه فيه

محدش متخيل انا بقيت بني ادمه كئيبه و نكديه و بقرف اهلي ازاي...

و محدش فيهم متخيل انا وصلت لفين في الاكتئاب و اليأس و فقدان الامل من الحياه....

سلام​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2011)

*يا تري يا اخ كريتيك

مع احترامي الشديد جدا ليك و معزتك عندي

هل تطبق ايها الرجل الشرقي ما تكتبه علي النت ام ان ما تقوله عكس ما تطبقه 

عموما تحياتي ليك...

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و انا روحت فين بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بس صدقيني يا بنتي مهما عملنا دا مجتمع منحط و لا بينفع فيه علام و لا توعيه ولا غيره
> 
> ...



*تروث انتى معايا ياعمرى ده انتى الكل فى الكل ده انا وانتى هنفجر الدنيا ,ولا المفاعل النووى بتاع اليابان ولا حتى تسونامى نفسه ههههههههههه
تروث متقوليش كده زى ماقولتلك عيشى كأنك عايشة فى كوكب لوحدك واعتبرى ان الافكار المتخلفة اللى حواليكى مش موجودة اصلا 
pretend ,do u know how to pretend 
اعتبرى ان الافكار ديه مش موجودة اعتبريها كده فى عقلك انتى 
وعيشى على اساس افكارك انتى عن نفسك مش افكار المجتمع 

*


----------



## Critic (20 مارس 2011)

> يا تري يا اخ كريتيك
> 
> مع احترامي الشديد جدا ليك و معزتك عندي
> 
> هل تطبق ايها الرجل الشرقي ما تكتبه علي النت ام ان ما تقوله عكس ما تطبقه


*انا معاكى يا تروث ان المسيحيين زى المسلمين فى الموضوع ده و الا مكنتش كنتبت الموضوع !*

*و ياتروث لو قلتلك اه بطبق او لا مش بطبق ده مش هيفيد لانى شخص وهمى فى عالم افتراضى*

*لكن شخصيا انا بحاول انسلخ على قد ما اقدر من اى موروث متخلف و معاهد نفسى بأذن ربنا انى هحرر اولادى من الافكار المتخلفة دى*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لكن شخصيا انا بحاول انسلخ على قد ما اقدر من اى موروث متخلف و معاهد نفسى بأذن ربنا انى هحرر اولادى من الافكار المتخلفة دى*



*كويس انك بتحاول وعايز تربى ولادك بعيد عن العته الفكرى ده 
بس عايزة اقولك هيبقى صعب عليك تربيهم كده عايزة شخصية قوية تتحدى المجتمع لان الناس كلهم هيبقوا ضدك وده الطبيعى لان الشخص المسجون بيكون عايز كل الناس تبقى مسجونة زيه 
وده اللى بيعملوه الناس فى بعض كل واحد بياخد التانى وينزل وينحدر علشان مفيش حد يكون احسن من التانى 

اما بقى لو المجتمع اتغير مثلا ,يعنى مثلا وقعت عليه قنبلة نووية او ذرية وقتها مش هيبقى صعب عليك 
لا واللى يغيظ ان الناس مقتنعة ان العادات والتقاليد بتاعتنا ديه اصح حاجة فى الحياة واننا شعوب يعنى محصلتش مفيش بعد كده 
مفيش حد زينا ومفيش حد محترم قدنا ومفيش حد عنده عادات كويسة غيرنا واحنا كل مفاهيمنا صح 
ولو دققت فى معظم التقاليد بتاعتنا هتلاقيها نصها ملهاش لازمة 
والنص التانى عبط مضروب بالعبط ونجاسة فكرية وخلاص 
اااااااااااااه يالقهر ,ارحمنى يارب 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لكن فيه منهم فلت و فيه منهم اتعالج و فيه منهم قلة قليلة نشات فى جو سوى دول بقا اللى اهلهم ناضجين فكريا و متحررين من الموروث الاسلامى و دول نادريييييييييين :giveup:*


*
وياترى انا بقى اى نوع فيهم ؟اللى اتعالج ولا اللى فلت ؟هههههههههه ولا انا 
لسه محتاجة اكمل علاج يادكتور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و هل التحرر العقلي يجلب السعاده في بيئه مضاده
> 
> لا بالطبع
> 
> ...



*تروث ياعمرى التحرر الفكرى ممكن ميحلش المشاكل على ارض الواقع لكن على الاقل هيساعدك تتأقلمى مع الوضع 
بمعنى انك هتكونى انتى مرتاحة ومتصالحة مع نفسك داخليا بغض النظر عن المجتمع حواليكى 
وبالنسبة للاكتئاب كلنا بنوصل لاقصى درجات الاكتئاب فى اوقات كتيرة جدا اسألينى انا عن الاكتئاب 
لكن بنطلع منها ,والرب بيطلعنا ,هى الحياة كده ياتروث 
هى ديه الحياة 
*


----------



## sparrow (21 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> انا في ال category دا ...نظره بابا و ماما زي الفل الحمد لله بس انا عايشه في مجتمع حيوانات اسمه المجتمع الشرقي المصري
> 
> ...



ربنا يقويكي بجد 
اطلبي القوة من ربنا لان للاسف مفيش حل غير دا


----------

